# My Laptop Got Wet, Can I Still Get It To Work? PLEASE HELP



## CarolineNsd (Apr 11, 2008)

I have an HP Pavillion dv2000 that was in perfect working condition until yesterday when, I know this is disgusting...my dog threw up all over the keyboard. I quickly flipped it over to drain off as much as possible, removed the battery, and wiped as much of the yuck off of the computer as possible. I removed a few of the keys that were really gross and cleaned underneath them. I let the laptop air dry for a day and now I'm trying to get it to work again. I pushed the power button and all the little blue lights come on, and I can hear the fan working, but nothing else. The screen remains black and when I try to shut the computer off again I have to remove the battery in order to do it because there is no response from the power button. I'm really hoping that my laptop is not ruined!! If anyone has any suggestions I would really appreciate them. Thanks so much


----------



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

You may want to send it to a repair shop. There, they will take it completely apart and clean whatever needs it and also test and repair the components seperately. May be costly, but far less than purchasing new. 

It may be as simple as a stuck power switch. Check that first before trying the next paragraph.

If you are still set on trying this yourself, there is a trick I learned from the electric motor repair industry. This trick worked for numerous cellphones that have been dropped into toilets, puddles, and the like. It also worked for other electronic devices, but I have not tried it on a laptop. I am not sure how this would affect the LCD screen. 

You may want to pass this suggestion onto other techies to see if they think it is feasible. I would hate to think that I have been responsible for destroying someone's laptop.

Preheat your oven, (Yes, I said oven) on its' lowest possible setting. Most ovens will bottom at about 200 degrees farenheit. Set your timer for 1/2 hour. Remove the battery!! place laptop into oven and cross fingers until done. Remove from oven and let cool completely before trying the power to it.

This should only be done if you are set on not having a professional repair your laptop.


----------



## CarolineNsd (Apr 11, 2008)

Zeppfan said:


> You may want to send it to a repair shop. There, they will take it completely apart and clean whatever needs it and also test and repair the components seperately. May be costly, but far less than purchasing new.
> 
> It may be as simple as a stuck power switch. Check that first before trying the next paragraph.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your reply to my posting.

As you said, it might be something as simple as a stuck power switch...

I started thinking about it and the side where the power switch is was the side that had been covered with the most yuck...so, I took a little screw driver and wiggled it around the power switch until it felt loosen (I heard some stuff, residue, breaking up). Then I tried turning on the laptop again, AND IT CAME ON---JUST LIKE NEW!!! 

I am a bit worried about the possibility of the acid from the throw up eating through parts in the computer as time goes on (with humidity and stuff)...do you think I should be worried??

I think I got most everything cleaned off of the computer when it happened and there seems to be a plate below the keyboard that I think protected the important parts inside, but I just thought I'd check with you.

THANKS AGAIN!!! I WAS SO WORRIED IT WOULD NEVER WORK AGAIN!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Once it thoroughly dries out, usually it will come back to life and you can clean off the remains wherever you see it. Then I would not worry about it. I doubt there is anything in the barf in a dogs stomach that will eat through anything in your pc and again once dry you can easily clean out anyway. Usually the plate below the keyboard will protect what is below.


----------



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

I am glad that it was that simple. 

As far as the oven thing, even I would be a bit leary about putting a laptop into an oven, but only as a last resort.


----------



## steven1350 (Jun 3, 2006)

It will still work, but by all means DO NOT press the power button until the water is all gone. If power is flowing through the system, the water will cause a short and that can ruin your system permantly


----------

